# Unidentifiable problems



## tenseiga (May 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I need help with this weird motherboard problem i'm having. I have a Intel d101GGC mboard with a 2.66Ghz cpu and an external lan card in additon to my onboard lan card. Now earlier i had a few weird problems wherein my comptuer would keep rebooting randomly and before i could reformat my computer just stopped booting. even from a bootable cd e.g. live disks or win xp bootable cds.

Eventually reseting the bios fixed the problem. however now though i am able to install win xp and use an ubuntu live disk and install all drivers including the ethernet drivers and the pppoe protocol, and create a connection, i can only use the internet the first time i connect to it after i format. after i reboot the first time i am able to connect to the internet but internet explorer returns a page not found error almost as soon as i enter the URl. Also i can ping google if i try to ping the ip address but it cant resolve the host name if i try to ping google.com. However if i enter the ipadderss in the address bar of iexplore i get a long loading bar and in the end a page not found.


I cant even disable the onboard and try the pci cos the pci one keeps giving me a insufficient resources error in device manager. Anyway the major problem seems to be getting on the internet. Can someone diagnose this for me please? Thanks so much. Peace,
tenseiga


----------



## tenseiga (May 5, 2008)

erm.. sry soemoen delete/move this thread please... wrong forum. the main forum layout is sort of confusing. didnt see 2 columns of subforums


----------

